# Karskin squad vs. Imperial Stormtroopers



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am planing an Elite IG army based on Stormtroopers, but what is the main difference between the Karskin and the IG Stormtroopers? And also, what should I include in the army to make it feel really elite, not just Stormtroopers, but tanks, valkyries, Commisars??!?!


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

Veterans with carapace armour and maxed special weapons. Valkyries, Vendettas, Banewolves and Executioners. Sargeants and commissars with power swords. Creed and Kell. A solid, impressive uniforms. Lots of plasma and las and a well kitted out command group.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I am planing an Elite IG army based on Stormtroopers, but what is the main difference between the Karskin and the IG Stormtroopers?


What do you mean by the difference between Kasrkins and Storm Troopers?
They're the same thing, Kasrkins are just what the Cadians call theirs I think.

Anyway, for a really 'elite' feeling army, you could go with the cookie-cutter Veterans and Valkyries list, or you could do something interesting.
I think that a nice flavoursome army would be, some along the lines of:

A Veteran unit with Forward Sentries, three Sniper Rifles and a Lascannon; this is your objective holder, the one who sits on the furthest back objective, provides long-range support (pinning and anti-vehicle), and gives your enemy some nice bait to draw in flamer-heavy or nice melee unit (which will be largely bitch-slapped by their defensive grenades), at which time you can counter-attack with something.

A few Veteran squads in transports of some sort, with Grenadiers or Demolitions, these run forward and get all up in the enemy's grill, give them Meltaguns, Plasma guns or Flamers, do some nice damage to anything really.

Stormtroopers, these provide great anti-MEQ firepower, and can also be used to great effect against vehicles, with their accurate Deep Strike and a few Meltaguns. But how you use them is completely up to you obviously, their thing is versatility of use.

A few Sentinels would fit nicely in the army.

And I think it would be very cool to have a Manticore or Deathstrike in there, both are powerful artillery and can damage anything they want, and the idea of having your rear-support unit shouting coordinates into a vox is just cool


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

What further can be added, are stormtroopers from the DH and WH codices. They are troops with a 4+ armor save, hellguns(not sure if these are still the old ones, or the new hot shot lasguns that came in the latest IG dex) and targeters, meaning they can measure the range to a target before firing. 

On a side note, all of the troopers(WH codex) can change their hellguns for shotguns, for free


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DaafiejjXD said:


> What further can be added, are stormtroopers from the DH and WH codices. They are troops with a 4+ armor save, hellguns(not sure if these are still the old ones, or the new hot shot lasguns that came in the latest IG dex) and targeters, meaning they can measure the range to a target before firing.
> 
> On a side note, all of the troopers(WH codex) can change their hellguns for shotguns, for free


Oh god no, those units are awful *shudder*
Hate them, hate them, hate them!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Oh god no, those units are awful *shudder*
> Hate them, hate them, hate them!


I find them quite useful, as they have a 4+ armor save and better lasguns. Plus the targeter means they can choose another target if the initial one is out of range. They basically are the cheap, made in china counterpart of IG stormtroopers.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fluff wise there is a significant difference between Kasrkin and Storm Troopers.

Kasrkin are all exclusively Cadians whilst Imperial Storm Troopers come from a variety of backgrounds and are educated and trained by the Schola Progenium the organisation that takes in the orphans of high ranking Imperial Officials, (Adeptus Sororitas and Commissars are also trained at the Schola) and unlike the Cadians their loyalty is solely to the Imperium and not to any world.

Also the Kasrkin are the cream of Cada's soldiers whereas the Storm Troopers are raised from a young age to *be* the best.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Baron Spikey! Is there some significant difference on the models, such as equipment?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well the Hell Guns (Hotshot Lasguns) of both types of Storm Troopers/Kasrkin currently available look markedly different from each other but still obviously an advanced lasgun, but other than those sort of aesthetic differences the 2 models lines have all the options you'd need (or would be extremely easy in the case of the Sgts to convert).

Personally I love the Kasrkin models and if GW do make plastic Storm Troopers I hope they base them on the Kasrkin rather than the current metal Storm Troopers.


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

While I run SM as my normal army, my second army is IG Steel Legion. I love the feel of the IG Storm Troopers as they aren't as 'Cadiany'


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I really like the karskins. The full face helmets and lasguns look insane. even if you decide to use stormtroopers use the karskin models, especially the plasma gunner.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Meh. I personally like the vanilla stormtroopers more. Yeah, cadians are awesome, but still...

The karskin are basically helmeted cadians with hellguns. The stormtrooper helmets look better.


----------

